# Garage lighting?



## SteveO. (Oct 17, 2011)

This is for my place, but I thought I'd ask here because I don't know much about my options. 

What would you suggest for new lighting in my garage? Right now I've got a bunch of 4' T8 fixtures but with the constantly changing temperatures and the fact my wife is incapable of turning lights off, I'm tired of changing lamps and ballasts and am thinking of trying LED. What would you suggest! 12' ceilings, 3 car and I'd like it really bright as I do a lot of work in there. I've got about 12 fixtures in there now.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

SteveO. said:


> This is for my place, but I thought I'd ask here because I don't know much about my options.
> 
> What would you suggest for new lighting in my garage? Right now I've got a bunch of 4' T8 fixtures but with the constantly changing temperatures and the fact my wife is incapable of turning lights off, I'm tired of changing lamps and ballasts and am thinking of trying LED. What would you suggest! 12' ceilings, 3 car and I'd like it really bright as I do a lot of work in there. I've got about 12 fixtures in there now.


Why not just put in an occupancy sensor? That way when your wife is done in the garage, the lights will be on for another 15 minutes or so, and then shut off. When you want to do work in the garage, just hit the bypass switch, and then hit it again when you are done for the day. Waaaay cheaper than retrofitting LED tubes or LED fixtures in there.


----------



## SteveO. (Oct 17, 2011)

Going_Commando said:


> Why not just put in an occupancy sensor? That way when your wife is done in the garage, the lights will be on for another 15 minutes or so, and then shut off. When you want to do work in the garage, just hit the bypass switch, and then hit it again when you are done for the day. Waaaay cheaper than retrofitting LED tubes or LED fixtures in there.


That would for sure solve one of the issues but the second it the huge temperature swings in there. Although its normally heated, it could be down to -30 degrees in there.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

after my wife left the laundry room light on for about 3 yrs running, I started putting in occupancy sensors. you just can't go wrong with them.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*Induction*



SteveO. said:


> That would for sure solve one of the issues but the second it the huge temperature swings in there. Although its normally heated, it could be down to -30 degrees in there.


You need to go induction then with that low temp I think. Get a few of these low bays http://innovativeinductionlighting.com/Product PDFs/IIL - HB Low wattage.pdf


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HO fluorescent.


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

Anybody ever use cans in a garage? Seems like they'd be pretty nice with a 12' cieling.


----------



## wireman64 (Feb 2, 2012)

3xdad said:


> Anybody ever use cans in a garage? Seems like they'd be pretty nice with a 12' cieling.



no way , if you plan on using cans don' t plan on using the garage for any real work, id wont be bight enough :no:


----------



## wireman64 (Feb 2, 2012)

*high output*

id go with t8 8' high output strip fixtures with or w/o reflectors depending on what you want , my garage is all t12 ho and super bright, i haven't up graded yet :whistling2: when i work i want it bright !!!


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

I've put up lots of vapour-tight T5HO lights inside walk-in freezers at food facilites and they run happily all day every day. At one plant I even saw them operating happily in the blast freezer and it was FRIGID in there. I didn't install those ones. Also I didn't know this at the time but from what I'm googling, blasters are supposed to be -25 C and lower.

This light claims to be good down to -29 C.


----------



## delaware74b (Jan 29, 2012)

T5HO with occupancy sensors are a good combo. Most T5HO's have program-start ballasts which extend the life of the lamps compared to instant-start T-8's. The Lithonia T5HO tandem strip HD sells comes with a decent (Philips-Advance) program-start ballast.

I am not impressed with the LED conversion tube for T-8 fixtures.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

If it is ever -30 in there who gives a crap about the light output. Put in the occupancy sensors and call it good.
You could probly take about half the fixtures out and still have very good lighting.


----------



## SteveO. (Oct 17, 2011)

I swapped out the few dead ballasts I had today and am going to wait and see what comes along for led stuff in the next couple of years. It's all insulated and the heater is in so I'll keep it above freezing all winter now. I'll stick in an occupancy sensor this week as well. Thanks for the tips.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*-30*

Am I missing something? Why would you wanna be out in your garage working at -30F ??


----------



## SteveO. (Oct 17, 2011)

Cletis said:


> Am I missing something? Why would you wanna be out in your garage working at -30F ??


I'm not, but you turn the lights on to go in there, regardless of the temperature. Even if you're just running in to grab something or drop a bottle in the recycling.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*got*



SteveO. said:


> I'm not, but you turn the lights on to go in there, regardless of the temperature. Even if you're just running in to grab something or drop a bottle in the recycling.


Oh. I got it. I would just put in a HO 32 watt t-8 or 5 then as nightlight strip just above and in front of entrance to house and be done with it. All those other gizmos wont even recoup your money on roi anyhow. Lets check

36w x 24 x 365 / 1000 x 0.10 = $31 / year 

v.s. 

Time F'ing around with it and putting in occupancy center $ 50 every 3 yrs

$ 150 

3 yr cost just light $ 91 

3 yr cost screwing around with occupancy $ 150


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

SteveO. said:


> I'm not, but you turn the lights on to go in there, regardless of the temperature. Even if you're just running in to grab something or drop a bottle in the recycling.


4' T-5 HO's is all you need...They sell them at HD..:thumbup:


----------



## annikascott (Oct 12, 2012)

i would suggest that you have a proper lighting for you to work well and see at the dark.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

annikascott said:


> i would suggest that you have a proper lighting for you to work well and see at the dark.


Are you a computer?


----------



## carryyourbooks (Jan 13, 2010)

i have an 8' HO in the garage. change lamps about every 2 years. in 6 years, i have only changed one ballast.


----------

